
Alexis Ohanian asks to be replaced by black candidate as he resigns from Reddit - sandGorgon
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/5/21281744/reddit-co-founder-alexis-ohanian-resigns-board
======
elindbe2
Seems reasonable. A lot of white people are out protesting. Why not put your
money where your mouth is even if it hurts your future? Though I suspect in
Ohanian's case he'll be rich for the rest of his life regardless of what he
does.

~~~
RivasPT
He is also using his position to promote Institutional Racism regarding his
replacement: he already is defining the "right race".

~~~
elindbe2
I agree that's kind of shitty, but hopefully the board can just ignore his
request. I rather like his larger idea though. If you honestly believe in
something, then donate your wealth away to support it, rather than worsening
wealth inequality by leaving it in inheritance to your children.

~~~
chrischen
That last part is easier said than done because you also make non-monetary
contributions to your children's life such as the love and care and attention
you provide. So saying "no inheritance" is much like saying "I'll give you
only the average amount of care so that I don't disadvantage other children."

------
remmargorp64
I'm so sick of all these high level people resigning as if it's some kind of
effective way of protesting.

It's not effective. You were in a position of power, and a place to actually
make a meaningful difference, but now you have effectively relinquished your
influence and power so it just can be handed off to someone else to abuse.

Quitting instead of staying and fighting for the good cause is straight up
cowardice. Claiming that you are doing it as as protest is disingenuous.

------
sneak
They also announced a bunch more censorship on the website.

> _I think all censorship should be deplored. My position is that bits are not
> a bug._

— Aaron Swartz, Reddit co-founder (1986 - 2013)

~~~
0xy
reddit threw away Aaron Swartz' ideals long ago. The current CEO is vehemently
in favor of massive censorship, stealth edits posts he doesn't like and allows
power moderators to blatantly peddle influence on the largest subreddits.

The top power mods, particularly the user /u/maxwellhill, spends their entire
day spamming political articles to non-political subreddits he moderates in
violation of his own rules. If I stepped into pure speculation mode, I don't
think this account is even a single person. It's certainly compromised in any
sense.

Then there's reddit admins (employees of the company) taking steps to remove
and censor posts critical of China's coronavirus response after taking a huge
investment from Tencent.

------
brodouevencode
Isn't this antithetical to the ideals of equality (chosen by our merits rather
than our skin color)? And isn't this sending a terrible message: "you weren't
good enough for this job before as I was but now I feel sorry for you." Seems
counterproductive.

